# Server 2000 PDC die..server2008 take over???



## AMD2800 (May 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I have a Dead Server 2000 that use to be the PDC and DNS. I have also two other servers running Server 2000 and server 2008.
When the PDC HD crash it seems like the Server 2008 took over. Everyone still having access to the drives except that i had to change the DNS to point to this server 2008. 
My question is do i need to go and run the Metadata to remove the server that crash?
is the server 2008 need to run the PCpromo? 
any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Here is what I would do. You will need to raise the forest level for the 2008 domain. You will then need to adprep the domain. Then run DCPROMO on the 2008 box. After that completes try to gracefully transfer the FSMO roles. If that will not work then use NTdsutil to seize them. After that, you will then need to run the Metadata cleanup to remove the old defunct server from AD.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You cannot raise the forest to 2008 until all older DCs have been removed. You will need to move the FSMO roles, you may have to do this via the NTDSUTL tool on the command line. Also, make sure the new server has Global Catalog enabled, then you can remove old server and then do the forest level upgrade.


----------



## AMD2800 (May 3, 2005)

thank you guys..
Raising the forest level on the server 2008 what is it going to do to my other server running server 2000 which is going to be only a file server?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nothing, it only affects the schema and domain information in the Active Directory database. It does not affect member servers such as your Windows 2000 file server.


----------

